# Wrong cartridge?



## HappyYooper

I have a Cannon Mulitpass MP730..been working fine since I bought it until now...I have a message in my little box that's telling me "wrong cartrige"??? Been using the same ones.....I can't print, copy or do maintenance....:indif:


----------



## Nevada

Most likely the cartridge isn't making proper contact. Remove the cartridge, reseat it, then try again.


----------



## HappyYooper

I removed all of the cartriges and replaced them but the same message comes up......[strongsad


----------



## Guest

Try cleaning it very gently with rubbing alcohol.

But could be the chip is corrupted and you'll need a new cartridge.


----------



## WildernesFamily

Found this on the 'net for you, from here:http://www.fixyourownprinter.com/forums/inkjet/22529

How to remove Wrong Cartridge error on Canon MP730 by jijma (4/28/07 11:36 AM) reply + / - 
First Clean and Dry the Print Head: 
I used a cotton swab dipped in 70% isopropyl alcohol (rubbing alcohol). Do not use too much alcohol.
Then dry the heads, again using dry cotton swab. Be careful not leave any cotton threads on the print heads.
Then I padded dry the spongy Ink Absorbers (one for black ink and the other for color ink) using
Separate cotton swabs for each absorber. Do not displace the absorbers. Or you can replace the ink absorbers at this point if you do not want to pad them dry.

Then Proceed to the Waste Tank Reset procedure below:

To reset waste tank full error in MP730.

1. Press the "menu": Key
2. Press "Copy" Key
3. Press "#" Key

4. Scroll thru the menu headings until you come to "Test Mode" - 12th heading or select (-) as a short-
cut to the last setting.
4a. Press &#8220;Set&#8221; and the display shows:
Test Mode [1] &#8211; [8]
CF-FH3 :WLD-11-02

4b. Press &#8220;8&#8221; and the display changes to:
Test Mode [1] &#8211; [8]
Please wait

***note*** you have to wait until the display changes

Then the display changes to:
8: PRINTER TEST
[2]---[8]

5. Then Press the "3" button and the display shows:

8 &#8211; 3 : EEPROM Clear

*** the display scrolls to [0] : INK COUNT
[1] : 2PURGE FLAG

6. Press "0" button &#8211; for INK COUNT
7. Press the "Stop" button
8. Press Off then On to set new changes.
9. Printer feeds a blank page after it is turned on again.

This should Reset the printer and remove the WRONG CARTRIDGE error and save you a few dollars.

Replace all the Ink Absorbers. 
QA4-1012-000 
QA4-1013-000 
QA4-1014-000 
QA4-1015-000 
QA4-1055-000 
Reset the counter to zero.

Replace the printhead. QY6-0042-000 (now QY6-0064-000)
Should cost you about $54 if in the US.

This will only work a few times. Eventually, it will fail to reset
and you will have to replace the Printhead. I hope this helps.


----------



## HappyYooper

Thank you guys for your help but I've decided to get a new printer....less headache!!


----------



## Guest

HappyYooper said:


> Thank you guys for your help but I've decided to get a new printer....less headache!!


Consider a laser printer!


----------

